# Boards to Simulate a Gunshot Sound



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't remember where I heard this, but somebody suggested using two board hinged together and slapping them to simulate a gunshot. 

Anybody heard of this? Does it work? I'm taking my puppy to a temperament test next month. I think he's okay with gunshots, but I don't have a starter's pistol to give it a try. 

(I also have to try to remember to walk on some wire mesh.)


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It is my understanding that it isn't just the sound the dog has to deal with but the percussion (of a gunshot) as well.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I didn't feel anything. I don't think a 22 has that much percussion, does it?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL...no, I don't think so.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

Take 2 flat boards, 1"x6" by a foot or so and smack them together, face to face.
It will make a loud noise, maybe not exactly the same as a gunshot, but it is the abrupt noise that you need to get your dog used to that counts.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

BlackPuppy said:


> I don't remember where I heard this, but somebody suggested using two board hinged together and slapping them to simulate a gunshot.
> 
> Anybody heard of this? Does it work? I'm taking my puppy to a temperament test next month. I think he's okay with gunshots, but I don't have a starter's pistol to give it a try.
> 
> (I also have to try to remember to walk on some wire mesh.)


Yeah it works. I did a temperament test Sunday and this is what they had. Sounded just like the shots we have at Schutzhund training. Several dogs failed the TT on this exercises. Nikon reacted the exact same way he does in close proximity to gun fire. The field dogs were like "Whatever" lol.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Why don't you just get those little "popper" firework thinggys that you throw on the ground and they make a sound? For some dogs its the combo of smell and sound it seems like (some dogs that do OK with loud noises don't do OK with the blanks being discharged around them). Those at least have powder in them that would be a closer simulation depending on the dog.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a cap gun..remember those? I like to fire it off when they aren't expecting. It's not quite as loud as a gun, though. I have a feeling he will be fine with the noise. I wonder if he will run away at the last part of the test. LOL! He's 19 months, but still a baby to me. Definitely, a momma's boy.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, if he's fine with those in super-close proximity then I'm sure he'll be fine with the gunshot...don't forget they aren't using real guns, only blanks...so the noise will be somewhere in between a real gun and your cap gun probably. I'd be more worried about the noise and smoke combo than just noise, but it sounds like you've got the smoke side handled.

Also if there is an outdoor range near you you can try walking near it. There is one by a popular trail here and I always go.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't own a gun so I keep a box of firecrackers on the shelf in the garage. When the dogs are engaged in something in the backyard....I light one in the driveway, about 10 yards away. Provides the desired affect.


----------

